

You’re Wrong: an F.A.Q. - robin_reala
http://properdiscord.com/2013/10/28/youre-wrong-an-f-a-q/

======
TrainedMonkey
You know, I kind of doubt some of the claims (most people are wrong most of
the time), but then again I am probably wrong. Here is community that actually
tries to address all kinds of biases:
[http://lesswrong.com/](http://lesswrong.com/)

~~~
moocowduckquack
I'd go further and say that eveyone is almost definitely wrong and if they are
ever even slightly right it is nearly always by accident and usually nobody
notices, however for a certain select set of wrong things we have ways (that
are probably wrong) of measuring just how wrong they are, so we can slowly try
to replace them with things that are slightly less wrong and these things we
call 'science'.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Can you estimate your probability of being wrong on this one?

~~~
moocowduckquack
Yes, but inaccurately.

------
shenoybr
The FAQ is by its own definition wrong, which leads you into a paradoxical
state of wrongness!

------
zwdr
It's 'a FAQ', 'an FAQ' is... wrong.

~~~
nilium
That depends on whether the person pronounces it as an alphabetism or as a
word. Some people say FAQ and pronounce each letter (like /ɛf e kyu/¹), in
which case they use "an". If they pronounce it more like a word (like /fæk/)
then they'd use "a". So, it's a difference that depends on how the person
speaks, and may be right or wrong depending on how each person learns to
pronounce the acronym.

[1]: My IPA is rusty, so bear with me.

------
nattaggart
my daily dose of nihilism

